# Glitch



## Alxmrphi

In a closed thread, it says in the bottom corner "You *may* post replies", when, err, I can't. 
Just thought I'd bring that up, did anyone notice this before? I thought that would work for all versions of this forum style (not just wordreference), then again it might do, I dunno.


----------



## geve

Indeed... I've checked a few closed threads (including stickies) and it seems that I "may post" in all these threads. I don't think it was the case before - then again, maybe I just hadn't noticed because there was no alert Alex to tell me at that time!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Hey, Alex! I did not know that English is so much of the world language already that it has been adopted on Mars!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

> You *may * post new threads
> You *may * post replies
> You *may * post attachments
> You *may * edit your posts
> vB code is *On*
> Smilies are *On*
> [/URL] code is [B]On[/B]
> HTML code is [B]Off[/B]
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> It is where it has always been, at the bottom left of the Martian screen.  I assume it refers to your condition as a registered forero, with intergalatic reciprocal rights to post in all open threads.
> 
> Feel free to contact vB if you would like them to modify their base code.  They might take the request "under advisement".  This is not something WR can spend time on.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I never didn't know where the box was cuchu .. It's just on locked threads (where I can't reply) it tells me I can.


----------



## cuchuflete

Ah, the literal mind is a beautiful thing....  Try to think like a programmer.  Or maybe you had best keep thinking like Alex...
Either way, the intent of the message in the box is to confuse everyone whose eyes fall upon it.  

Try looking at unlocked threads.  It can be highly entertaining.

You will find the same Posting Rules text for open threads, which are most of the threads we have here.  

Conclusion: The text is correct far more often than not.


----------



## Nunty

As far as I can see, the Posting Rules say "you may" do all these things when I am logged in and "you may not" when I am not. The only ambiguity (no, that's the wrong word) is when a page is still shown on my screen, but I've been away and I've "timed out". Then it says "you may"... but it lies! I have to log in again.


----------



## maxiogee

*Pedantry Alert*  



Alex_Murphy said:


> In a closed thread, it says in the bottom corner "You *may* post replies", when, err, I can't.


It doesn't purport that you may post replies in a particular thread. 
It just says that you may post replies.
Where you may post them if subject to other restrictions.

I would also argue with your choice of phrase —> "in a closed thread". I would suggest that it is "in the page footer" of the standard forum/thread pages, along with the WordRef bhanner and dictionary look-up box.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yes, we've established this


----------

